# My Australian Cattle Dog Bella



## joey (Jul 13, 2008)

Some more pics of my gorgeous girl Bella. She really is a beautiful dog and I miss her every day. Hope you enjoy the photos! 

xxx Joey


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

She's beautiful, i love her markings and colour


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2008)

She's gorgeous hun, how old is she?


----------



## joey (Jul 13, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> She's gorgeous hun, how old is she?


Hmmm she'd be around...*thiiinks* 6 years now


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

She looks lovely and friendly..


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

she looks lovely,,, like wash basket one


----------



## paws (Jun 16, 2008)

luvly pics esp the 2nd one where she looks so alert and good waiting for her burger bless a


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Bella is gorgeous, i also love the one of her in the washing basket


----------



## joey (Jul 13, 2008)

paws said:


> luvly pics esp the 2nd one where she looks so alert and good waiting for her burger bless a


Hahaha she LOVES that damn burger! She now has a hotdog because the burger got destroyed! hehe!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

shes sweet


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

shes very pretty...luv her eyes.


----------



## ACDlover (Jun 11, 2009)

My female ACD is called Bella too!! Twin patch like yours but mine is red! Look for a twin patch blue boy too.


----------



## julyyoyo (May 22, 2009)

she looks very charming and friendly...


----------

